# EAGLE BEACH ARUBA PARADISE BEACH VILLAS 2 BEDROOM 2 BATHROOM NOV.14 TO NOV. 21 WEEK 46



## R1964 (Oct 1, 2020)

For rent 2 bedroom 2 bathroom full kitchen at the Paradise Beach Villas Eagle Beach Aruba. Walk to grocery store and restaurants
$800. for the week only thing additional are the local taxes paid at check out which are $157.16. Also available Nov. 21to Nov. 28, Nov. 28 to Dec. 5 and Dec. 5 to Dec. 12 if you would like to stay more than one week.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Oct 4, 2020)

Are these weeks still available?


----------



## R1964 (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes all of the weeks are still available.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 7, 2020)

Fantastic location on Eagle Beach all weeks still available. All you need is your bathing suit palapas and lounge chairs at the beach are included for guest at Paradise Beach Villas. Cheap airfares available from the North East and Florida.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Oct 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Oct 16, 2020)

Will accept offers


----------



## R1964 (Oct 19, 2020)

Price dropped to $725. make it yours!


----------



## R1964 (Oct 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## R1964 (Oct 22, 2020)

*IMPORTANT ARUBA INSURANCE UPDATE*: Effective 1 November 2020, a flat premium of $30 is applicable for new insurance policies for travelers over 14 years old.


----------



## R1964 (Oct 25, 2020)

Price drop $675 for any week listed


----------



## R1964 (Oct 27, 2020)

Make me a offer


----------



## R1964 (Oct 30, 2020)

$600 OBO


----------



## R1964 (Nov 1, 2020)

Effective Nov. 1st Aruba has done away with the hot spot states for the USA. This means that anyone traveling from the USA can either test prior to arrival or at the airport in Aruba ($75. per person) also mandatory insurance has been changed to $30 per person good for any lenght of stay. https://www.visitaruba.com/travelin...visitors-insurance-covid-19-travel-insurance/ and https://www.visitaruba.com/travelin...and-visas/aruba-travel-restrictions-covid-19/


----------



## R1964 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nov. 21 to Nov. 28, 2020 has been rented. The following 3 weeks are still available Nov. 14 to Nov. 21, Nov. 28 to Dec.5 and Dec. 5 to Dec. 12 all 2020 dates.


----------



## R1964 (Nov 4, 2020)

$500 OBO Let's make a deal!


----------



## R1964 (Nov 8, 2020)

Nov. 14 to Nov. 21 has been rented. Nov. 28 to Dec. 5 and Dec. 5 to Dec. 12 are still available


----------



## R1964 (Nov 11, 2020)

Dec.5 to Dec. 12, 2020 has been rented


----------

